# Without thinking...



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok.  Without thinking about it, what food or beverage do you crave right now.

Me, it's something I've never had, and don't know if it's ever been made,  but I want it right now.  I want an ice-cold,  strawberry panacotta.  Guess I'm going to have to understand yet again, that we can't have everything we want, when we want it.  I think I'm going to have to go home and invent it, and then wait for it to chill.  When it's comleted, my expresion will turn to this - 

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Feb 17, 2012)

Salty cashews, but I am being careful with the salt.


----------



## niquejim (Feb 17, 2012)

A-12 grade Kobe beef carpaccio. I've never had it and at $2,000 dollars per pound I would guess that I never will, therefore I want it


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 17, 2012)

pizza...double cheese /pepperoni


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 17, 2012)

Cheese Soup...


----------



## babetoo (Feb 17, 2012)

ice cream with choco sauce and whipped cream.


----------



## MrsLMB (Feb 17, 2012)

Chocolate !!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 17, 2012)

*One of those $1000.00 frozen hot chocolates! *


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 17, 2012)

I am craving the leftover Thai food that's sitting in the fridge.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 17, 2012)

An ice cream sandwich.  I love the chocolate cookie around that vanilla ice cream.  I managed to keep from putting some in my basket yesterday.  It wasn't easy!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 17, 2012)

sushi! a big freakin' platter of o-toro tuna, salmon, yellowtail belly, eel, masago, egg, white tuna, mackerel, octopus, red clam, sea urchin, shrimp and amaebi, and salmon skin temaki, california rolls, spider (crab tempura) rolls, and fugu temaki..

j/k about the fugu.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 17, 2012)

buckytom said:


> sushi! a big freakin' platter of o-toro tuna, salmon, yellowtail belly, eel, masago, egg, white tuna, mackerel, octopus, red clam, sea urchin, shrimp and amaebi, and salmon skin temaki, california rolls, spider (crab tempura) rolls, and fugu temaki..
> 
> j/k about the fugu.


All sounds good... except the sea urchin. Try as I might, that's one food I've never learned to appreciate. I've had it twice now. Both times it tasted like bitter orange goo.

Maybe I'm getting some bad urchin.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 18, 2012)

orange?

i wonder if they had juice on them.

urchin should be briny, a little sweet, with a slight fishy (not in a bad way) flavour. i've only had it a few times, but that was when the chef recommended it because it was fresh.

i love the way sushi joints push the envelope by serving sea urchin gungkan style, topped with a raw quail egg. i mean, c'mon. they're just going for gross out or  "challenging" sushi.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 18, 2012)

scalloped potatoes!  Yeah, really!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 18, 2012)

Honey Pig Korean BBQ, and I know that they are a 24hour place, so it makes this particular craving VERY hard to battle.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 18, 2012)

Salt beef on rye, gherkin, latka


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 18, 2012)

What I crave most of the time lately -- tortilla chips dipped in heated Monterey Jack cheese dip with a lot of diced jalapenos in it.


----------



## dcgator (Feb 18, 2012)

Wild mushroom risotto, shredded beef arepa


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 18, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i love the way sushi joints push the envelope by serving sea urchin gungkan style, topped with a raw quail egg. i mean, c'mon. they're just going for gross out or  "challenging" sushi.



It makes you wonder if they're just messing with us. I've never been to Thailand but in discussing it with Thai waiters and waitresses I've asked how spicy native Thai food is, and I've been told Americans often order it more spicy than traditional cuisine. I have no way of knowing if this is true.

I've also been told that chopsticks are not generally used in modern Thailand, that they supply them mainly as a concession to gringo Americans such as me. I'm pretty sure chopsticks are still often used in modern China and Japan.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 18, 2012)

bhan mi


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2012)

hey tatt, this is a family website!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 19, 2012)

buckytom said:


> hey tatt, this is a family website!



lol!


Good thing I am not craving some spotted dick!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2012)

i think frank was just working on that after the sausage stuffing thread.

i think i'll go have some clam pie.

what?  http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1937,159168-229206,00.html


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 19, 2012)

Now I 'm thinking bubbles and squeak


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2012)

oh, you want something with beans.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 19, 2012)

You guys are too funny.

I STILL am craving scalloped potatoes.  Have no idea why!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 19, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> You guys are too funny.
> 
> I STILL am craving scalloped potatoes.  Have no idea why!


With cubes of ham in it!!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 19, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> bhan mi


You should probably contact a DC administrator if you are asking to be banned.


----------



## Siegal (Feb 19, 2012)

I can always go for one of those roasted ducks hanging in the window of a good Chinese BBQ joint. I could go for one right now......mmm. Man - cant wait to be pregnant again so I can just order my husband to run for something every once and a while!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

I want a ribeye...


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 20, 2012)

The German potato salad my mother made.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay, had my potatoes finally (sorry Barbara, no ham!).

Now it is a Peanut Buster Parfait!


----------



## roadfix (Feb 20, 2012)

Frozen yogurt from Pinkberry's


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 20, 2012)

Any of the spicey cocunut milk and red curry dishes from IndoChina up north.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 20, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Any of the spicey cocunut milk and red curry dishes from IndoChina up north.


 
Not my world famous egg rolls?  I'm hurt. (Not really.  I'd make you make 'em so's I could eat them.

Oh, if only your DM enjoyed spicier foods.  Than I could eat spicey cocunut milk and red curry dishes from IndoChina up north, too.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## rozz (Feb 20, 2012)

Kheer with dates.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 21, 2012)

rozz said:


> Kheer with dates.


 
What's Kheer?

Oh, and right now, I could use a plate of World Famous Pancakes, with real maple syrup, butter, and a side of good breakfast sausage, or and chase it with an ice, cold glass of whole milk, strait from the cow.

Wait, yeasty Belgian waffles with sliced strawberries and Chantilly Cream, again with sausage and milk.

Can you tell it's morning?

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

Chicken and Dumplings.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 21, 2012)

Crawfish boil.


----------



## rozz (Feb 21, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> What's Kheer?



Indian rice pudding. I make mine with sultanas and dates, topped with raw unsalted pistachios and saffron. Mmm.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 21, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> What's Kheer?
> 
> Oh, and right now, I could use a plate of World Famous Pancakes, with real maple syrup, butter, and a side of good breakfast sausage, or and chase it with an ice, cold glass of whole milk, strait from the cow.
> 
> ...



You do know that milk comes out of a cow kind of warm, don't you?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 21, 2012)

taxlady said:


> You do know that milk comes out of a cow kind of warm, don't you?


 
Not in the U.P.  We have _special_ cows.  Some give us hot milk, for cocoa, while others give us 42 degree milk for maximum flavor, while still others give us 32.1 degree milk to quench our thirst.  And, if that weren't enough, we can dial in the cream content, and whether we want it to come out pasturized or not. 

Now don't you wish you lived in the U.P. too?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 21, 2012)

Home made chicken and vegetable soup with lots of ginger, tomatoes, celery and some green chiles. And some spicey V8.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 24, 2012)

Anything with mushrooms! 

DH is on a rotation/elimination diet regarding his food intolerances and as a combo of support and lent I am giving up the same items he has to.  Most of the items are easy, but mushrooms are my all time favourite thing to eat!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 25, 2012)

Dark chocolate with hazelnuts.


----------



## chopper (Feb 25, 2012)

Marshmallows roasted over a campfire!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 25, 2012)

Thin crust, wood fired pizza w/ Pepperoni, sausage, and ricotta.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken tikka Nawabi, mushroom pilau, keema naan and an onion bhajee) Oh if only they knew how to make authentic Indian food here in Moscow like my restaurant back home


----------



## Addie (Feb 26, 2012)

The bigest order of fried clams from the Clam Box in Ipswich. And then go back for a second order. Their clams come right from Ipswich Bay daily. To die for. You can taste the salty sea in them. I am droolng right now.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 26, 2012)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> Chicken tikka Nawabi, mushroom pilau, keema naan and an onion bhajee) Oh if only they knew how to make authentic Indian food here in Moscow like my restaurant back home



You'll just have to make some authentic Indian food yourself. Did you see the post by Bolas? http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/curry-made-by-a-crazy-brummy-woman-78097.html


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi taxlady To be honest I have tried cooking Indian food at home but find it hard to taste authentic, maybe its about the cooking utensils or not quite the right ingredients because they are hard to find here in Russia but I must admit I see that post yesterday and can get all those ingredients and I'm going to the market now and going to give it a shot and will let you know the outcome


----------



## taxlady (Feb 26, 2012)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> Hi taxlady To be honest I have tried cooking Indian food at home but find it hard to taste authentic, maybe its about the cooking utensils or not quite the right ingredients because they are hard to find here in Russia but I must admit I see that post yesterday and can get all those ingredients and I'm going to the market now and going to give it a shot and will let you know the outcome



Do let us know how it goes. I have had mixed luck trying to make authentic tasting Indian food, but it has always (well almost always) turned out tasty 

I'll be trying that lady's recipe when I feel better.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Do let us know how it goes. I have had mixed luck trying to make authentic tasting Indian food, but it has always (well almost always) turned out tasty
> 
> I'll be trying that lady's recipe when I feel better.



I will for sure and just got back from the local market with all the ingredients I think your right, it's hard to have a bad tasting Indian! 

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Addie (Feb 26, 2012)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> I will for sure and just got back from the local market with all the ingredients I think your right, it's hard to have a bad tasting Indian!
> 
> I hope you feel better soon!


 
Teddy Bear will argue with you on that one. I am part Indian and Teddy Bear loves to lick my hands all the time. That puppy thinks I taste good. But he still hates my singing.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

Addie said:


> Teddy Bear will argue with you on that one. I am part Indian and Teddy Bear loves to lick my hands all the time. That puppy thinks I taste good. But he still hates my singing.



 Well I'm sure he loves your cooking I should of said hard to have a bad tasting Indian meal

All the ingredients are out on the table and I so need to buy a camera because I love taking food photos and even before it's cooked it looks tasty


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 26, 2012)

Doritos


----------



## Addie (Feb 26, 2012)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> Well I'm sure he loves your cooking I should of said hard to have a bad tasting Indian meal


 
Indeed he does. Specially my Yankee Pot roast. He has even eaten the carrots and potatoes. I fixed plate for me and he had such a sorrowful look on his face, I fixed plate just like mine and he cleaned it right up. He would have eaten more but I don't like to over feed him.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 26, 2012)

*Eggs Benedict with Hollandaise & Candian Bacon*

It is 13.00 hours in Madrid, and it is Sunday Brunch hour ... Have not had Eggs Benedict for quite sometime with a Bloody Mary or a Mimosa ... M.C.


----------



## Claire (Feb 26, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> It makes you wonder if they're just messing with us. I've never been to Thailand but in discussing it with Thai waiters and waitresses I've asked how spicy native Thai food is, and I've been told Americans often order it more spicy than traditional cuisine. I have no way of knowing if this is true.
> 
> I've also been told that chopsticks are not generally used in modern Thailand, that they supply them mainly as a concession to gringo Americans such as me. I'm pretty sure chopsticks are still often used in modern China and Japan.


  My husband actually was assigned to Thailand and said they rarely use chopsticks.  

As far as heat goes, I've known many Thai women and they just loved to burn the skin off the tongue and roof of your mouth.  When we eat at Thai restaurants, we just order it "Thai hot", however you would eat it.  It's pretty hot.  

I wish people wouldn't use spicy and hot as synonyms.  Cinnamon rolls are spicy.  Apple sauce cake is spicy.  Hot peppers are just plain old HOT!


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Do let us know how it goes. I have had mixed luck trying to make authentic tasting Indian food, but it has always (well almost always) turned out tasty
> 
> I'll be trying that lady's recipe when I feel better.



I did it - http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/chicken-tikka-masala-dopiaza-78144.html#post1112278

I'm just so happy and so so shocked!! I have tried so many times to make Indian taste like the restaurant curry back home which I love and miss so much with living here in Russia but thanks to you guys here and titlis busy kitchen I managed to make today Chicken Tikka Masala(Dopiaza) 

It tastes absolutely gourgeous and it was just such a pleasure making it from getting the ingredients from the market to reading all the recipes here and finally cooking it and now I'm so chuffed! Ok, I better calm down and go and dish up another portion I get a little passionate about cooking, sorry folks

I hope this also enspires others to try her recipes.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 26, 2012)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> I did it - http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/chicken-tikka-masala-dopiaza-78144.html#post1112278
> 
> I'm just so happy and so so shocked!! I have tried so many times to make Indian taste like the restaurant curry back home which I love and miss so much with living here in Russia but thanks to you guys here and titlis busy kitchen I managed to make today Chicken Tikka Masala(Dopiaza)
> 
> ...


 
As Martha Stewart would say, passionate about cooking -- "it's a good thing."

Yesterday I was looking for garlic-ginger paste for that basic curry sauce recipe.  Didn't find that, but got a jar of Korma Cooking Sauce; all you add is chicken.  I'm hoping that will do me until I get the things I need for Titi's recipe.  I was happy to see how many recipes she lists!


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 26, 2012)

Forgot to say that this morning I sure would like some french toast or blueberry pancakes, but I'll go get a bowl of high-fiber cereal & 2%.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

Tinlizzie, I never realised that was one of her quotes but it makes me feel better and I'll keep up my passion for cooking as it just brings me so much pleasure and when I'm in the kitchen I forget about any worries

I also can't find garlic and ginger paste here in Moscow but I made my own by simply grating on a very fine grater and it produced a good paste so maybe you could try this? Also, going back to the recipe I have not got a liquidizer and used a hand mixer so could not achieve a smooth velvety consistency in the sauce but what just makes cooking so good you can always adapt and still get a good end result and the sauce came out nice and thick with small chunks of onion and tomatoes in and was very pleasant to eat


----------



## Addie (Feb 26, 2012)

My first husband was a big fan of curry dishes. His sons take right after him. Not me. When he cooked it, I would leave the house.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 26, 2012)

jonnyjonny_uk, so glad to read that it turned out well. A whole new culinary world to play in.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 26, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> As Martha Stewart would say, passionate about cooking -- "it's a good thing."
> 
> Yesterday I was looking for garlic-ginger paste for that basic curry sauce recipe.  Didn't find that, but got a jar of Korma Cooking Sauce; all you add is chicken.  I'm hoping that will do me until I get the things I need for Titi's recipe.  I was happy to see how many recipes she lists!



Garlic-ginger paste is just 50/50 garlic and ginger. You can make it in a blender or food processor and add a bit of oil or water to make it easier to process.

Store-bought curry pastes are a great way to make authentic tasting Indian food. It can be hard to have all the right spices, freshly ground at home and the jars come close.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm having a horrible hankering for fresh oysters...on the shell...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 26, 2012)

Currently craving home made corn beef hash or biscuits and gravy.


----------

